# Will the buckeyes be @$$ deep in snow???



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

What you guys think fo the big snow coming in?













:::: This Thread has been Made by Clapper for the Ohio Chife Weather guy JP


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Lots of CASH are my thoughts hopefully it is over 5 puts everyone in the next bracket LOL which equals more payup.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

yep 6" will make it a Double plow LOL

Just think of the drive way calls lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I think we will see some decent snow. The worst will start friday night-saturday though when the winds pick up. 10 inches of snow+50mph gusts=BIG DRIFTS, lol. Either way it will be fun and Im ready. I like the big snows. These poopy 2-4 inchers just arent any fun. With the big snows, the piles actually look like you have done some work there, lol


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Local station calling the storm of the season.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Every thing I hear there saying its going to be like winter of 77 

Tom what was i saying about a storm of the year?? LOL

You think it will be wet or Fluffy?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;537326 said:


> What you guys think fo the big snow coming in?
> 
> :::: This Thread has been Made by Clapper for the Ohio Chife Weather guy JP


That is all to funny Ron. Should we copy that e-mail into here from Skyeye?

Oh what the heck:

Wild World of Weather Update
Winter Storm Update from Rich Apuzzo

Heavy Snow Likely

I want to start by welcoming the dozens of new subscribers from all over the Tri-State! You are the best, and I am so happy you signed up for the email. Make sure you forward this to other friends who may not know what I am doing these days…and they can sign-up for the emails here: http://www.mailermailer.com/x?oid=33255L In addition, I am
starting a new severe weather alert service that will go out to thousands of people anytime there is severe weather…and it's something no one else offers in the Midwest. It will be free to anyone who signs up, so I am looking for a forward-thinking company to sponsor the updates. You will get your name / brand and message directly out to thousands of people each week.

Okay, onto the monster storm coming our way. The morning models are in and we have a significant storm on the way…probably the largest snowstorm of the season for the Tri-State! While there is still some time to watch this storm, and one more model run before it hits, now is the time to take action and to be prepared.

Snow will develop by daybreak tomorrow, with the snow increasing in coverage and intensity during the morning hours. Not everyone will get snow, however, and I expect areas to the east of Cincinnati to get rain, freezing rain or a rain/snow mix during the morning hours, but it will not last before changing to all snow. There are some model differences on the timing of the change and how much of a mix there will be, but for now, I am expecting some mixed precipitation in Brown, Adams, Highland, Bracken, Mason and Lewis Counties, changing to all snow in those areas by afternoon. I must add here that it is possible for there to be more snow than rain to the east, so don't relax thinking that you won't have much snow. In fact, areas just east of Cincinnati may get the HEAVIEST snow from this storm.

Light to moderate snow will continue across the area through Friday afternoon and early evening, with 2 to 5 inches across the Tri-State by evening (I have a map showing the snow totals linked at the bottom of this email). That may not sound like much, but this storm will be unique in another way because it will be a two-part system with the worst coming Friday night and early Saturday. Snow will increase Friday night and become heavy at times, especially from Cincinnati to Columbus and eastward (along and east of I71). During that time, another 3 to 8 inches is possible, with storm totals from 5 to 10 inches across the Tri-State area. Most will not see 10 inches, but everyone will get 4 or 5 inches, and isolated locations may get nearly a foot of snow! I will have the latest on the Weather Rush tonight at 7 PM...when the storm will be less than 12 hours away!

Remember that you can get my latest detailed forecast in the nation's first and only "live", nightly, internet weathercast called the Weather Rush. Just point your computer browser to www.weatherrush.com every Monday through Friday. And you can show your weather pride with t-shirts, golf shirts, coffee mugs and more by getting your own Skyeye Weather Gear at: http://www.cafepress.com/05132003122107

My snowfall forecast map:

http://www.skyeyeweather.com/Gx/TSS.png


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;537344 said:


> Every thing I hear there saying its going to be like winter of 77
> 
> Tom what was i saying about a storm of the year?? LOL
> 
> You think it will be wet or Fluffy?


Wet snow to start. Then it should become a dry snow.


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*It's 700 miles away and I'm down to 2 ton of salt

Bring it on!*


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I got 10 Ton left LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks JP, as it gets colder and the wind picks up it should dry out


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*I had a nursing home call today wanting to buy some.....................salt LOL*


----------



## mustangmike45 (Nov 17, 2005)

not to bash but it looks to me like you guys will only get about 3-5 statewide out of this one. think they are blowing it a little out of whack on this one. we'll see though! good luck glad you are getting it and not me!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;537355 said:


> Thanks JP, as it gets colder and the wind picks up it should dry out


Yes Ron but it will be snowing hard too. Everything I post here comes from Skyeyeweather.com. It is a great site with loads of information. Kudos to Rich A over there who is the owner and CHIEF METEROLOGIST.

I just saw one map that shows us in the 12 foot plus range here. The guy that posted this really knows his stuff as well. But is not a meterologist. Neither am I by the way.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

we know that jp lol

whats up with the disclaimer


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;537373 said:


> we know that jp lol
> 
> whats up with the disclaimer


If this things busts, I don't want any of you fellow plowers to come down and knock me off. rofl


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

ill take the light stuff


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL Were going to be gunning for you JP ROFLMAO


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;537379 said:


> LOL Were going to be gunning for you JP ROFLMAO


Ok I quoted you just in case something happens to me. We now have a record of it. lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, this storm poops out, next thing you know JP wakes up to all of us in our plow trucks wanting to ringhis neck, LOL JK JP:waving: Personally, as from the Feb14th 07 storm, I think they could be undershooting it by a few inches. But who knows? What time are we looking for the snowfall to arrive and start??


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL

So what time will i need to be ready for this??


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

On skyeye they are saying start time in Cincy will be around sunrise. Probably mid morning here and I would say no later than mid afternoon for you guys. jmo though don't  me if this does not pan out .


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL so like noon?


NOAA said 8am


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

ill take a mid day snow


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

i already called off my part time job for saturday so i hope we get some snow


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

When you guys are watching the radar, watch the opening appear at Zanesville (ZZV). There must be a barometric change when the weather gets here and seperates it

That's south of Ronnie LOL

post 195...I'm getting there


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;537415 said:


> LOL so like noon?
> 
> NOAA said 8am


Noaa does not know what they are talking about. Who is the chief meterologist. j/k That storm would have to boggy for that to happen.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Dose it spread? lol


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL sorry JP,


OK were see, I hope it is like 10am when it hits


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

KINNCO;537420 said:


> When you guys are watching the radar, watch the opening appear at Zanesville (ZZV). There must be a barometric change when the weather gets here and seperates it
> 
> That's south of Ronnie LOL
> 
> post 195...I'm getting there


Which radar?


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

copy cat


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

payton;537428 said:


> copy cat


Huh what is this?


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Just to let you guys know. I was just looking at the newest model data and they are trending for more snow. I am not a meteorologist either and don't want the blame of a bust. LOL Anyway, the data is now showing anywhere from 8-15". Like I said, this can change. But this has been the model data trend, colder and snowier!!! Lets hope!:redbounce


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

i have heard what jp has heard LOL. hope we get a big one.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

You guys down there willnt know what to do lol


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245&animate=true

when it gets here


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

KINNCO;537457 said:


> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245&animate=true
> 
> when it gets here


That is what I use too.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;537452 said:


> You guys down there willnt know what to do lol


I have already rented a bunch of movies and will just watch them until it is over. lol Skyeye has slowed down for awhile. Next model run is out in about an hour or so.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

I can handle the snow, its the salting issue I have that I can't handle. I am not going to salt during the storm at all to preserve my huge pile of 7 ton!!! LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL how long will 7 ton last u?


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

stretching it --- maybe my routes twice??? But they are calling for some more light snow on sunday, so I need some possibly for that. With that said, I have enough for one pass for this storm!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

For Columbus the next few days:

Drottlawn, do you know about skyeyeweather.com It is originating from down there. 



Tonight: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 28. North wind between 7 and 10 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. 

Friday: Periods of snow, mainly after noon. High near 32. Northeast wind between 13 and 16 mph, with gusts as high as 34 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Friday Night: Periods of snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 24. North wind around 17 mph, with gusts as high as 37 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

Saturday: Periods of snow, mainly before 3pm. High near 27. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 17 and 21 mph, with gusts as high as 37 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%.

Saturday Night: A slight chance of snow before 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 12. West wind between 9 and 16 mph, with gusts as high as 26 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Sunday: A slight chance of snow between 10am and 2pm, then a chance of rain and snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Sunday Night: A chance of snow before 8pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 23. Chance of precipitation is 30%.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

ok jp i didnt watch the rush tonight so ill wait for you to give us the most update forcast!


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Young Pup;537475 said:


> For Columbus the next few days:
> 
> Drottlawn, do you know about skyeyeweather.com It is originating from down there.
> 
> ...


I didn't know anything about it, but I recognize the name of Rich Apuzzo. He was a local weather man on channel 19 and got canned. He must have started his own weather station. I always liked him. Definitely good to know!
Thanks


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Drottlawn;537480 said:


> I didn't know anything about it, but I recognize the name of Rich Apuzzo. He was a local weather man on channel 19 and got canned. He must have started his own weather station. I always liked him. Definitely good to know!
> Thanks


Thanks to Josh on here he turned me on to it and it is great. They do all the model runs and continuely post maps over there. Rich seems to be a class act on there. Never saw him on tv though to my knowledge. I have a brother and sister that live down there too.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

You will not need the salt as much as you think. During the daytime hours the radiant heating of the sun will melt alot of the snow. All you need are small dark patches where the asphalt pokes through. Had 8-10" here on the 4-5 th didn't use one grain of salt. Snow stoped in the AM 7:00 and I contunued to plow all lots untill the big melt was on. The daytime high was only 31.0deg F, some touch ups might be needed in the PM.

DAFF


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Click on the link. then click on the map to enlarge it. Also the legend is on the side.

http://raleighwx.easternuswx.com/models/nam/00znamsnow_MW036.gif


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks like about 10" ???


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Rich just got back on over on skyeye. Not sure how much longer I can stay up though. But will post any info as I get it in the am or later tonight.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

*Will the bukeyes be @ss deep in snow*

Well I hope so.

I was born in Cicny and the Columbus and I plan on being AXX deep in snow soon, however I live in Indianapolis nowl.

Truck is gas and stocked with the plow on so hopefully ALL bucks will get great snow!!!

Good luck fellas!!!


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

You should get at least 2 the weather is on now so we will see what the local weather guess will be.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Update from Skyeye and one member that has a good handle on the weather. He is no Meterologist but this is his very latest:Screen name is Tron777 over there.

Bed time here but the GFS looks great! Still sticking with 8-12" for the Metro with my foot plus NE of the Metro thru Columbus. night all!

Rich is still sticking with the map that I posted earlier. I will try to find the link and post it here.

http://www.skyeyeweather.com/Gx/TSS.png


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

JP that map dosent tell me a thing LOL


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

i hope we do get a big one i am ready for it :redbounce


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Im ready too!

Just got to wait now


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

watching fox 8 news as we speak. melissa mack says 9-14" sweet!! i just picked up another plow truck monday. we have ran it threw the shop and it's just about ready for plow duty2 95 ford f-250 extended cab 7.3 powerstroke diesel with a 7.5 hiniker on it. can't wait and i've got plenty of salt. later guys. pete


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

His latest map. Scroll down to my name. young pup

Ron just visualize the blue or darker color coming up in your area.

http://skyeyeweather.com/Weather_Forum/index.php?showtopic=2345&st=880


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

*Blizzard Warning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

...blizzard Warning In Effect Until 4 Pm Est Saturday...
...winter Storm Warning Is Cancelled...

The National Weather Service In Wilmington Has Issued A Blizzard
Warning...which Is In Effect Until 4 Pm Est Saturday. The Winter
Storm Warning Has Been Cancelled.

A Major Winter Storm Will Continue To Affect The Ohio Valley
Overnight Into Saturday. This Storm Will Hit As A One Two Punch. 
The Initial Punch Today...followed By A Brief Lull In The Snow
Intensity This Evening...before Picking Up In Intensity Again
Overnight When Strong Low Pressure Will Combine With An Upper
Level Disturbance To Bring A Second Round Of Heavy Snow To The
Region. Winds Will Gust Up To 40 Mph At Times Overnight. Before
The Storm Ends Saturday Afternoon...you Can Expect 10 To 15 Inches
Of Accumulation. The Strong Winds Combined With Snow And Blowing
Snow Will Cause Extreme Winter Weather Conditions. The Snow And
Blowing Snow Will Reduce Visibilities To Near Zero At Times
Causing Whiteout...and Blizzard Conditions.

Do Not Travel Unless Absolutely Necessary. Conditions Can Deteriorate
Rapidly In Blizzard Conditions.

Remember...a Blizzard Warning Means Severe Winter Weather Conditions
Are Imminent Or Highly Likely.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

round 1 is in the books 
PS clap thanks for the wake up call


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Round one done for our 4 inch blizzard, ROFLMAO


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

4 in you should of done 2 rounds


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

round 2 in the books time 2 take a nap till 430


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Headed back out!


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

me too!
didn't get much,
I can't believe its lighting and snowing at 2:44am
see y'all Saturday night somtime


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Watching the weather channel on what you guys are getting.


If Chicago area plowed or I mean Didn't plow the streets like Ohio we would elect a new mayor.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I watched the weather channel too, You Ohio guys got buried, that storm just missed us


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

deere615;538989 said:


> I watched the weather channel too, You Ohio guys got buried, that storm just missed us


it didnt just miss me we got slammed


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes we did!!!!

Have I for got to tell you drive ways ******* suck!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I am pooped. Went out Friday night and am just now done with the mess I dont even begin to have a number for accums, other than alot. Got a skid coming hopefully later today or tomorrow, ran out of space rather quickly. That was one hell of a storm though


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

just got in from round three. got everything cleaned up and lightly salted. the sun came out and helped alot. ended up with around 14 inches with 3 foot drifts. tomorrow we will start billing. the best thing is that i still have some salt.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

WOW!!! 3 days=4 rounds and only 6 hrs of sleep! 15" inches here and thunder snow! That was neat! I am off to bed for a nice big night of full sleep! This snow was hard on the equipment and mind!

F250 broken angle ram = had to make manual angling rods to get me by and plug the lines. It sucks manually turning a blade all night!

2500hd Power steering pump went out!? Truck only has 38000 on it!???? This controlled the power steering and brakes. Do you know how hard it is to stop a 2500hd with a fully loaded vbox and plow on and manual brakes? Both feet were pushing the brake all night.
Apparently one of my employees backed up and hit a women, and I am not saying in a car! Will have to see what happens there?

But yet, still very profitable! HOPEFULLY!payup

Oh yeah and still a very little bit of salt left!

Good Night!


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes we made it through as well. Sorry to hear about some of the things that happened to you there Drott We had a long one as well.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, where to start with my crazy weekend up here.On avgerage on my commercial lots we had between 14- 17 inches of snow.Very long weekend hours wise in the truck.Had about 15 hours of sleep between friday and this morning. I plowed most of mine 4 times during this event. Measured the yard today and we still have around 10 or 11 inches still on the ground at my place. it is melting rapidly and I can think I can wait until Nov or Dec of 08 for another storm like this. But if we get a small one or two I can handle that.

Was not able to get any pictures.Sorry.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Drottlawn;539568 said:


> WOW!!! 3 days=4 rounds and only 6 hrs of sleep! 15" inches here and thunder snow! That was neat! I am off to bed for a nice big night of full sleep! This snow was hard on the equipment and mind!
> 
> F250 broken angle ram = had to make manual angling rods to get me by and plug the lines. It sucks manually turning a blade all night!
> 
> ...


Wow looks like you had a tough time!


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

deere615;540119 said:


> Wow looks like you had a tough time!


Yeah, figures I go 4 years no problems, besides a bad starter, and WHAM! Everything hits the fan on the last storm of the year! This insurance crap and claims are driving me nuts. :realmad:
I guess it was my turn for the bad. Next season, I am stock piling parts for the plows and stress even more to my employee to have a watchful eye out for IDIOTS!


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I missed most of the storm. My Meyer plow let me down once again. Time to buy a Boss.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

dont feel bad my meyer craped out on me 2. busted the top of the pivot point on my sector told my guy is it still working just keep going. it keeps going in2 a scoop


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I just spent $800 in parts to get this damn thing working again. 3 more weeks and its gone. I cant wait til I get my Boss


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

OhioPlower;541432 said:


> I just spent $800 in parts to get this damn thing working again. 3 more weeks and its gone. I cant wait til I get my Boss


what it on?


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Its a 04 meyer V plow. V plows are cool but meyers, I dont know what to say about them, Why do they even make plows anymore, I thought about taking it to the scrap yard when it broke during the blizzard. But I had to buy a new controller, motor, and a seal kit and a few other little parts for the pump. This is about the 1000th time this thing has broke down. It came with my truck when I bought it new. Im buying a Boss in august. I will never own another meyers product.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

OhioPlower;541650 said:


> Its a 04 meyer V plow. V plows are cool but meyers, I dont know what to say about them, Why do they even make plows anymore, I thought about taking it to the scrap yard when it broke during the blizzard. But I had to buy a new controller, motor, and a seal kit and a few other little parts for the pump. This is about the 1000th time this thing has broke down. It came with my truck when I bought it new. Im buying a Boss in august. I will never own another meyers product.


hmm well dont throw it away ill gladly take it a new and loving home


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I treated it well and it didnt treat me to well lately. lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

OhioPlower;541777 said:


> I treated it well and it didnt treat me to well lately. lol


sometimes no matter what u just get a lemon


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

OhioPlower;541777 said:


> I treated it well and it didnt treat me to well lately. lol


sometimes no matter what u just get a lemon


----------

